# Empire Short Face Tumbler Club websire



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi all...I am working on my club's website. Not quite done but getting there. It's a work in progress. Check it out.
http://empireshortface.wix.com/empire


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks good . Very well put together, some really nice looking birds.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks, they are beautiful birds. I hope everyone enjoys it.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice job. I also use Wix for our club website and I like how easy it is to use.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

New info and new sections. If you haven't checked it out please do.


----------

